# The New Rec Tec RT-700 Bull Has Arrived



## bdskelly (Apr 13, 2018)




----------



## bdskelly (Apr 13, 2018)




----------



## Rings Я Us (Apr 13, 2018)

applause-smiley-emoticon.gif



__ Rings Я Us
__ Aug 30, 2017






Fancy schmancy.  
Congrats  on the fine equipment purchase.


----------



## bdskelly (Apr 13, 2018)

Rings Я Us said:


> applause-smiley-emoticon.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Johnny. Just seasoned the girl up. Ready to cook!


----------



## ccowan24 (Apr 13, 2018)

anxiously awaiting my delivery


----------



## texomakid (Apr 13, 2018)

Very nice. I'm really thinking about driving to Weatherford and purchase a Yoder YS640. Dave's Stove shop carries so many brands the first time I walked in there I was overwhelmed. I've been wanting to move up to a pellet smoker for a while. You're making me water at the mouth for a new pellet smoker. Rec Tec is very well reviewed. Keep us updated.


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 13, 2018)

nice ,,, enjoy . Hope you have some good weather this weekend .


----------



## bdskelly (Apr 13, 2018)

ccowan24 said:


> anxiously awaiting my delivery


Keep us posted! B


----------



## bdskelly (Apr 13, 2018)

texomakid said:


> Very nice. I'm really thinking about driving to Weatherford and purchase a Yoder YS640. Dave's Stove shop carries so many brands the first time I walked in there I was overwhelmed. I've been wanting to move up to a pellet smoker for a while. You're making me water at the mouth for a new pellet smoker. Rec Tec is very well reviewed. Keep us updated.


Those Yoder’s are built like a tank. Very solid unit.  And Dave’s is awesome. B


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 13, 2018)

Very nice.   Cant wait to see the food you make on this.


----------



## bdskelly (Apr 13, 2018)

chopsaw said:


> nice ,,, enjoy . Hope you have some good weather this weekend .


We had a good amount of rain this afternoon. But it’s going to be great smoking weather over the weekend.


----------



## bdskelly (Apr 13, 2018)

c farmer said:


> Very nice.   Cant wait to see the food you make on this.


How are ya Adam?  Don’t ya dig those bull horns on the door? I’m thinking a pork butt for Sunday. Not sure yet though.


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 13, 2018)

bdskelly said:


> How are ya Adam?  Don’t ya dig those bull horns on the door? I’m thinking a pork butt for Sunday. Not sure yet though.



Doing good here.   Getting new show pigs tomorrow.    

Them horns look great on the cooker.


----------



## daveomak (Apr 13, 2018)

OOoooooEEeeeeee !!!!!    Pickle me tink !!!!  Grab the old girl by the horns, give her a slap on the butt....  Tell her she's much better than her sister and........   You are glad she belongs to BD...


----------



## bdskelly (Apr 13, 2018)

daveomak said:


> OOoooooEEeeeeee !!!!!    Pickle me tink !!!!  Grab the old girl by the horns, give her a slap on the butt....  Tell her she's much better than her sister and........   You are glad she belongs to BD...


LOL Dave. I’ll do just that! Hope you’re doing awesome my friend. B


----------



## one eyed jack (Apr 13, 2018)

Congratulations.  She's a real beauty.  Hope the weather holds for you this weekend.  Looking forward to your first use.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Apr 13, 2018)

Wow.  Nice smoker Brian!!!  Now lets see how she performs.
Gary


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 14, 2018)

That is awesome Brian, bet you didn't get much sleep last night!
Sounds like your headed into a fun weekend!
Al


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 14, 2018)

She sure is purrrty Brian. I see many a mouthwatering cooks on that baby.

Chris


----------



## bdskelly (Apr 14, 2018)

one eyed jack said:


> Congratulations.  She's a real beauty.  Hope the weather holds for you this weekend.  Looking forward to your first use.


Thank you sir. Still deciding what the first smoke will be. B


----------



## bdskelly (Apr 14, 2018)

GaryHibbert said:


> Wow.  Nice smoker Brian!!!  Now lets see how she performs.
> Gary


Howdy Gary. The first seasoning smoke the old girl was rock steady. B


----------



## bdskelly (Apr 14, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> That is awesome Brian, bet you didn't get much sleep last night!
> Sounds like your headed into a fun weekend!
> Al


LOL you know my well Al. I’m thinking this girl has a hot date with some ribs or a Pork Butt this weekend! B


----------



## bdskelly (Apr 14, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> She sure is purrrty Brian. I see many a mouthwatering cooks on that baby.
> 
> Chris


Thanks Chris. B


----------



## ccowan24 (Apr 14, 2018)

hey guys, how long was the wait to have your rec Tec delivered after you ordered.


----------



## redheelerdog (Apr 14, 2018)

Looking forward to some serious Qview coming out of that baby Brian!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 14, 2018)

Congrats on the new pit B, can't wait to see the Q ya kick out of it!


----------



## bdskelly (Apr 14, 2018)

redheelerdog said:


> Looking forward to some serious Qview coming out of that baby Brian!


Thanks John. It’s got a hot date with a pork butt tonight.


----------



## bdskelly (Apr 14, 2018)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Congrats on the new pit B, can't wait to see the Q ya kick out of it!


Thanks Justin! B


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 14, 2018)

Look forward to pics of the maiden voyage with that pork butt my friend!


----------



## foamheart (Apr 14, 2018)

You do know that you can cook on a pit more than once, right? That old black stuff from cooking on it will not hurt the taste if you use it again.  You are going to have to ask Admin for a special space allotment for listing equip. You are going to have pour more concrete in the back yard for all your equipment to sit on.

Nice new toy my friend.


----------



## bdskelly (Apr 14, 2018)

foamheart said:


> You do know that you can cook on a pit more than once, right? That old black stuff from cooking on it will not hurt the taste if you use it again.  You are going to have to ask Admin for a special space allotment for listing equip. You are going to have pour more concrete in the back yard for all your equipment to sit on.
> 
> Nice new toy my friend.


I know.. I know Kev.... I have issues. Wondering if there is a Betty Ford Clinic for smoking equipment?  
I’d request tough love intervention from the SMF members but let’s face it... they’d all just start cooking on my stuff and drink all of my beer. I need help. B


----------



## xray (Apr 23, 2018)

Congrats on the new smoker B! Looks like it was packed and shipped well.

My stuff tends to look like it was kicked out the back of a moving truck.


----------



## b-one (Apr 23, 2018)

Another toy,I’m not sure how you get away with this stuff. Hope it lives up to your expectations!


----------



## BKING! (Apr 26, 2018)

That’s a beautiful smoker! If I ever get another pellet smoker I’ll definitely look into the rec tec more


----------



## worktogthr (Apr 26, 2018)

Man, that is an awesome pellet smoker.  Sure you will have a great time with it.  Have a Shirley fab stick burner coming this summer and I can't wait...Should be downsizing as far a cookers go, but this makes me want to check out craigslist for a new toy! haha Good luck with it!


----------



## Whistle (May 19, 2018)

bdskelly said:


> View attachment 360532


Is it just me or does that stand make the grill very low? By the looks of it I'd have to be on my knees just to use this thing.


----------



## bdskelly (May 19, 2018)

Whistle said:


> Is it just me or does that stand make the grill very low? By the looks of it I'd have to be on my knees just to use this thing.


I took the photo at a lower angle.  The  grate hight with the cart is 33” off the ground if that is helpful. B


----------



## mike243 (May 20, 2018)

Congrats I really wanted 1 of those but my wife would have turned into my widow had 1 shown up at my house


----------



## CountyCop911 (Apr 20, 2019)

Question on your RT-700.  Does the fan cycle on and off constantly about every 4 or 5 seconds?  The first two times I turned it on, the burn-in at 400 for about 2 hours, the Fan stayed on 100% of the time.  The second when set at 250 for the first two hours was on all the time and ever since then it cycles constantly.  It is hard to stand around the smoker, drives me half-nuts listening to it.  I have extreme temperature fluctuations and actually ruined two large cookouts and $400.00 worth of meat.  Been on the phone with them 4 or 5 times and they offered no remediation.  Went thru diagnostics with them on the phone and they ended up saying everything is fine.  Was trying to do a Whole small Turkey today and set it to low which should have been 180-Degrees, same behavior.  First image was earlier this week and the second was today.  I told them I wanted to get it fixed or returned.  They sent me shipping instruction.









Today:


----------



## bdskelly (Apr 21, 2019)

CountyCop911 said:


> Question on your RT-700.  Does the fan cycle on and off constantly about every 4 or 5 seconds?  The first two times I turned it on, the burn-in at 400 for about 2 hours, the Fan stayed on 100% of the time.  The second when set at 250 for the first two hours was on all the time and ever since then it cycles constantly.  It is hard to stand around the smoker, drives me half-nuts listening to it.  I have extreme temperature fluctuations and actually ruined two large cookouts and $400.00 worth of meat.  Been on the phone with them 4 or 5 times and they offered no remediation.  Went thru diagnostics with them on the phone and they ended up saying everything is fine.  Was trying to do a Whole small Turkey today and set it to low which should have been 180-Degrees, same behavior.  First image was earlier this week and the second was today.  I told them I wanted to get it fixed or returned.  They sent me shipping instruction.
> 
> 
> View attachment 393695
> ...


Something is wrong. Mine does not cycle on and off as you describe. And temps hold rock steady. I’ve also verified temps using an auxiliary tappecue thermometer. 
I’d say your board under the left shelf is bad.  Rather than send the entire unit (what a pain) back why not get them to just send a controller ?


----------



## SlowmotionQue (Apr 21, 2019)

bdskelly said:


> Something is wrong. Mine does not cycle on and off as you describe. And temps hold rock steady. I’ve also verified temps using an auxiliary tappecue thermometer.
> I’d say your board under the left shelf is bad.  Rather than send the entire unit (what a pain) back why not get them to just send a controller ?



When I read his post above I was thinking the same thing on his controller. Sounds like his controller might be bad. 

I also wonder what his feed rate is set at.


----------



## foamheart (Apr 21, 2019)

bdskelly said:


> Something is wrong. Mine does not cycle on and off as you describe. And temps hold rock steady. I’ve also verified temps using an auxiliary tappecue thermometer.
> I’d say your board under the left shelf is bad.  Rather than send the entire unit (what a pain) back why not get them to just send a controller ?



So technical and on Easter Sunday! I can't imagine how much that'll cost you!


----------



## CountyCop911 (Apr 21, 2019)

SlowmotionQue said:


> When I read his post above I was thinking the same thing on his controller. Sounds like his controller might be bad.
> 
> I also wonder what his feed rate is set at.


Factory default at 65.


----------



## CountyCop911 (Apr 21, 2019)

Just cleaned er' up a bit and now testing.  Set to "LOW".  Soon as it hit 180 actual, fan starts cycling On-Off again.


----------



## CountyCop911 (Apr 21, 2019)

bdskelly said:


> Something is wrong. Mine does not cycle on and off as you describe. And temps hold rock steady. I’ve also verified temps using an auxiliary tappecue thermometer.
> I’d say your board under the left shelf is bad.  Rather than send the entire unit (what a pain) back why not get them to just send a controller ?


They did not offer to replace anything.  Did a great deal of research on Smokers and made a choice for the RT-700.  Last thing I want is to ship it back but second, I do not want another ruined outing.


----------



## bdskelly (Apr 21, 2019)

CountyCop911 said:


> They did not offer to replace anything.  Did a great deal of research on Smokers and made a choice for the RT-700.  Last thing I want is to ship it back but second, I do not want another ruined outing.


That is crazy... They should send you a new controller. I accidentally broke the lens for the inside light while cleaning it.  They replaced it as warranty. I insisted that it wasn’t a warranty. And that I was cleaning the lens when  a beer bottle just jumped up and knock into my hand!  (Gotta watch those)
They would hear nothing of it. A new part was sent 2nd day air at no charge.  We have very different customer service experience


----------



## ross77 (Apr 21, 2019)

CountyCop911 said:


> Just cleaned er' up a bit and now testing.  Set to "LOW".  Soon as it hit 180 actual, fan starts cycling On-Off again.



This is normal. Fan will cycle at 180 for the Xtreme Smoke feature. It lets the pellets smolder to generate more smoke. It will occasionally cycle at other times to maintain the proper temp. 

Weren’t you having a bunch of issues a couple weeks ago that we addressed?  It’s best to just call RecTec if you think something is wrong.


----------



## CountyCop911 (Apr 22, 2019)

The problem is it Cycles on and off at whatever setpoint and yes I did have problems a couple of weeks ago and still do.  Worked with them however nothing has changed and they did not offer to replace any components.  I have sent them screen shots of the Temps over a period of time and the temps were 100 degrees or more over setpoint.  Cannot cook slow-and-low and 325 degrees.


----------

